# PubMed- Malaria in pregnancy and irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Malaria in pregnancy and irritable bowel syndrome.*

Homeopathy. 2014 Jul;103(3):163-4

Authors: Fisher P

PMID: 24931746 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

